# New Maverick trial run!



## Puff1 (Mar 24, 2007)

I thought on this warm......well semi warm spring evening I'd give the new Maverick I bought to help out the BBQ Central trophy winning BBQ team a try  
Two butts, over hickory and KF on at 9pm Puff time  










Well  I have the grate temp, dome temp, and temps of both butts   I think I'm covered. Oh yeah.......outside temp is about 58*  



Criusing at about 260* dome temp and I'm going to bed...........good night [smilie=yawn1.gif]


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Mar 24, 2007)

You forgot to put a probe in the coals. [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 24, 2007)

Hope nothing beeps in the middle of the night.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 24, 2007)

Rockin Rooster said:
			
		

> You forgot to put a probe in the coals. [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]


 [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 24, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Hope nothing beeps in the middle of the night.


 [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## chris1237 (Mar 24, 2007)

Looks good so far keep us posted. 8) 

Chris


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 25, 2007)

Well yall keep forgetting bbq is art it aint science. Who shives a get whut the gauges say? It be a touchy feely thing in my book. Yall are being bad boys and girls to try to reduce the art to a science. I heard about this kinda stuff but did not know it was this wide spread. 

bigwheel


----------



## Griff (Mar 25, 2007)

bw

I take it you're not a gadget kind of guy.

Griff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 25, 2007)

Puff are you cooking or creating an "IED"?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 25, 2007)

Puff, there is one more place for a probe on you..............................


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 25, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff are you cooking or creating an "IED"?



....and what are you doing up so early....milking the cows? [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 25, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":z2wrlul8]Puff are you cooking or creating an "IED"?



....and what are you doing up so early....milking the cows? [smilie=dancing_cow.gif][/quote:z2wrlul8]

The weekly schedule of waking up at 3:30 am screws up my weekend schedule most of the time too!


----------



## Finney (Mar 25, 2007)

Good deal Poof.... now wake up and tell us more.


----------



## The Missing Link (Mar 25, 2007)

I just can't waited to see the ending of this one. nice start puff.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Everything went great. No beeps in the night. This Maverick is awesome.
The night light feature is the best.
Pulled the butts off at about 197* (Yes BW I did the touchy feely thing, not just the temp  ) The whole cook took 13 hrs. The WSM never missed a beat.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 25, 2007)

Good job Puff! Do you think you could have done it without the Maverick?


----------



## SteerCrazy (Mar 25, 2007)

great lookin butts....yeah, those mav's are great, need to pick another one up.....wonder where I could get another one  [smilie=a_hrm.gif]


----------



## Finney (Mar 25, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> great lookin butts....yeah, those mav's are great, need to pick another one up.....*wonder where I could get another one*  [smilie=a_hrm.gif]



Just a small reminder:

*Wolfe Rub Maverick ET-73* select here to purchase your ET-73 through the Wolfe Rub website.

Your new location to purchase the *Maverick ET-73 Remote Smoker Thermometer* is here.  Starting today you can purchase Maverick ET-73s from the Wolfe Rub website for *$44.00 including Priority Shipping and handling*.  Larry and myself have arranged with Maverick to sell ET-73s to fund the BBQ Central Competition Team in our upcoming endeavors.  This is the lowest price you will find with shipping included.  Purchase today and help the BBQ Central team stay on the road during the competition season. 

_These units are New, in the original packaging, and feature a full warranty through Maverick. _


*Wolfe Rub Maverick ET-73* select here to purchase your ET-73 through the Wolfe Rub website.


What???? [smilie=a_whyme.gif]   He asked.    [smilie=imslow.gif]


----------



## Finney (Mar 25, 2007)

Looks like ya done good puffy.


----------



## Griff (Mar 25, 2007)

So if I get a second ET-73, they won't get confused when operating side by side?

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 25, 2007)

you are correct sir.


----------



## Finney (Mar 25, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> So if I get a second ET-73, they won't get confused when operating side by side?
> 
> Griff



You might be.... but the Mavericks won't.  :roll:


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 25, 2007)

Good cook puff!
They don't make better food, but they sure make it easier!


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 25, 2007)

In general I do not Touchy or Feely my Butts   but it seemed to help Puff turn out some great looking Q.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 25, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> So if I get a second ET-73, they won't get confused when operating side by side?
> 
> Griff



No they won't Griff.  Between the BBQ-4-U team and Captain Morgans team when we're competing, we have about 6 Mavericks going at once and don't have any problems.  I use two Mavericks at once often at home with no problems.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 25, 2007)

yummy


----------



## cleglue (Mar 25, 2007)

Great job Puff!



			
				Griff said:
			
		

> So if I get a second ET-73, they won't get confused when operating side by side?
> 
> Griff



I asked the same question and here is the link
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t= ... c&start=15
 where Larry responded.  I don't need another one but I'm wanting another one.  I do love gadgets.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 26, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Good job Puff! Do you think you could have done it without the Maverick?


Yeah but that Maverick is one cool little gadget. I'm thinking I might need another one


----------



## Finney (Mar 27, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just let Larry or me know.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 27, 2007)

I just wish that some place had a really special deal going on.    They sound pretty cool. I might get one, if I could find the right price.


----------



## Finney (Mar 27, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> *I just wish that some place had a really special deal going on.*   They sound pretty cool. I might get one, if I could find the right price.



Okay... I just can't do it......................  :? 

Somebody...  Anybody...   :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 28, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

